# .



## Hayden Dobbins (Jul 29, 2017)

..


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2018)

Yes and no. If it is “deflecting” bad you should glass in some supports from the gunnel to floor. This will stop it from deflecting. They don’t have to stick way out into the floor area. A couple inches will solve it for you. You can make them rod holders if you want.


----------



## Hayden Dobbins (Jul 29, 2017)

.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2018)

Probably both lol! Normal only because it was designed with that seat adding support. Paranoid because it can be a hairy feeling watching a hull flex and twist when under way!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I'd be more concerned about that nose cap which looks to be made of unsealed plywood, and if the same construction technique was used for the new false floor


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree with yobata.

There is no standard with these boats. Their website shows models without center benches (lateral support) from the factory.

I really don't think the flexing will be an issue due to the fact there is no weight to these things to fold them in half. There are thousands of them out there just like your being used every day.


----------



## Hayden Dobbins (Jul 29, 2017)

.


----------

